# Bruzewski's Waiting Thread



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I figured it's about time to get a thread up. 
First up we have UpNorth Acres RHF Elsa due April 11th. So 14 more days to go. She's probably going to have a single. 








Then we have Acres of Acorns Billie Goat. She's due on the 14th. Probably twins for her. 








Both are bred to The Jets Poker Chip.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Very pretty, good luck!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Good luck Emma! Too bad Clarice didn't have a Stan. Are you getting a buck from Babette if she has one?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

What breeds?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks Margaret! Yes, Babette was my back up. 

They're Alpines.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Well I hope she has a buck then


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I really hope she does, all this money is starting to burn a hole in my pocket. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Ellie's little udder so far...








And the little bit that Billie has going on..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Uh, so disappointed in Billie, look at that teensy udder, what is she doing with her life! :lol: Can't wait to see what they're hiding, I bet they're going to be really pretty 
And you never know, they might both twin, I thought Clarice and Buffy had singles for sure, but they had 8 & 9lb twins


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Awe cute lil udders!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck Emma , they are all beautiful


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

At least she doesn't have a fatty little udder :lol: The colors should be really interesting 

Ellie is really small, so I doubt she'll have more than a single. I'd be happy to get twins from both of them though, I just want does!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Then does it is :stars::kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Everyone out west is going to have to lend me the doe fairy for a bit. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well we'll see won't we! Watch her have twins and Billie have the single  Babs is on 145 today, surely she'll have Stan, she's never had a doe :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Emzi00 said:


> Everyone out west is going to have to lend me the doe fairy for a bit. :lol:


If i see her i''ll over night her to you


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I sent her back to Lacie and then she's booked at Dee's :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

So any doe kids will be retained, which means I'm going to need help with names.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I sent her back to Lacie and then she's booked at Dee's :lol:


That's right&#8230;.you had her last&#8230;gotta get on that mailing list early i guess 
I know Skyla has her booked for while too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Francesca and Felicity :lol:

And yeah, I got her back yesterday morning, just in time for the little filly  I still need her for Biagia, but only for a little bit, then I need the buck fairy for her and Babette, then the doe fairy again for Coup, Fancy, and Edna :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She did some fine work with your filly Lacie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think she got lost on the way here!  she missed Brook and Prom! And didn't do a very good job with Mocha!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Well I'm just going to steal her for Pops and Clemmy next week


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I think she got lost on the way here!  she missed Brook and Prom! And didn't do a very good job with Mocha!


Hey , she gave Mochalo a very beautiful little girl , so you can't say that ! :-o


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She did, she did! But only one!  lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She did, she did! But only one!  lol!


:hug: wow , that was FAST , lol..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Heheh!!! I'm good like that!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Heheh!!! I'm good like that!


Nice :hi5::ROFL:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Is Babette's buckling going to be a Stan?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Yes, whatever I get will be Stan. Mostly because I'm not good at names. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

7 days left for Ellie. 11 for Billie. Both need to fill their udders a lot so probably neither will go early.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Babs is on 151 today. I think she's going to go late tomorrow or Monday morning.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

you know you're going crazy when you start dreaming about what people write on TGS:roll: :ROFL:
I dreamed that you told us all that for some reason(either there was something wrong or you were really impatient:lol you sliced Billie open and she had triplets.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I don't care who has how many honestly, does would be nice, but as long as everyone is healthy and alive I'll be happy. 

The girls were out enjoying the sun today. Both of them are getting uncomfortable, grunting when they try to stand up. :lol: 
Day 145 for Ellie today, 142 for Billie.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Getting close!
So what are you going to do since Babs and Clarice didn't have Stans?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Well, unless I somehow find another buck I want, any doe kids I have will probably be bred back to Bear's sire. That's the plan as of now, but we'll see. I'm kinda trying to figure it out but that's what I've got so far.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

By the grace of god, if Coup has buck doe/ buck buck twins, do you want the buck?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Well, sure! :lol: Would you want more for her buck though?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Meh, maybe $50 more, we're friends :lol: And I trust you to send that later :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I actually have over $800 saved, so we're good! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, well, very good then :lol: NOW we just have to pray to the goat gods for doe/buck twins! ray: ray:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

So whenever I try to get pictures of the girls, it usually ends up like this... :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Emzi00 said:


> So whenever I try to get pictures of the girls, it usually ends up like this... :lol:
> 
> View attachment 92826
> 
> View attachment 92827


Awwwwww


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Aww she has a pink nose


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Day 146 for Ellie and 143 for Billie. Ellie has been filling her a udder slowly and she has a little discharge today.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

148 for Ellie. 145 for Billie.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Ellie's udder has filled a lot over night and she's lost her ligs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Whoo!! Yay Ellie!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay!
I can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lets go Ellie , don't keep momma waiting any longer :leap:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Early?! No way! Text me when she has them! Thinking pink for you, fingers crossed!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

This is her just a couple minutes ago, her ligs are completely gone and her udder is filled, so she'll either go tonight or tomorrow morning is my guess.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Look at that baby udder! Looks about like Fancy's 

She has a really long tail.... :chin: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Small contractions and she's laying down now.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Currently...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Anything?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Go squeeze her :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Like toothpaste……
Im wondering if your going to get any Stans…..if you see buck feet , push them back in and look around for something else 
Good luck Emma and Ellie !


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She's pushing, feet are visible


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Broken sundgau buck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Darn buck kids!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Will get better pictures soon.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

He's a cutie, even if he is the wrong gender


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Cute kid Emma Too bad it's a buck though


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

So my friend has started calling him Juan Josè Jesùs Bruzewski.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

What? Not Stan? :lol:
JK...love his face
Are you bottle raising him?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Yep, I don't want to leave a single on her so he's being bottle raised.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Little Juan this morning


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Day 151 for Billie, and besides being big she doesn't look close at all.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Come on Billie! We wanna see your kids!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck ! Come on Billie , drop those kiddies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Juan is adorable Emma


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Day 153 and still nothing, she still needs to fill her udder, ligs are very much there.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Juan is cute, even if he is a buck


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Day 155 for Billie. Her ligs are almost gone, and her udder has filled a little bit. She's been pawing at stuff all day, but still eating like normal. Probably either late tonight or sometime tomorrow , who knows. :lol: Maybe these kids just aren't going to come out. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol: Good luck, thinking pink! Enda wont let her kid out either! :hair: Her ligs feel minutely loose today, 156...


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Well, the goat seems to be starting to have contractions, we shall see. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Currently.... And it's starting to rain, sounds about right. 
View attachment 93645


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Twin bucks. Pictures later


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Bummer!!!  I'm sorry Emma!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

The little cou blanc came first, he has a little stripe of white down his back and some on his front legs, the cou clair came second, he's a tan colored cou clair and about twice the size of his brother. Both of them nursed a bit, got some colostrum that I saved from Ellie, and my alarm is set for midnight and 2am to check on them. 
View attachment 93667
View attachment 93668


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Twin bucks?!?
Gee I'm sorry Emma, too bad you didn't get any does


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are pretty cute even if they are bucks...


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

View attachment 93683
View attachment 93684
View attachment 93685
View attachment 93686


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

My goodness the cou clair's enormous!
They're cute lil' things though.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Lol, he's like twice the size of the other. They're both doing well.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I think you need to have a talk with Bear and explain to him that you want some does
I guess you won't have to worry about a buck to breed them to.


----------

